# Short Notice ATL Mini-Herf!!!



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... so tomorrow -- Saturday, December 8th -- a few folks are meeting up at Highland Cigar Lounge in Atlanta. Khubli (Ji), discdog (Bob), and I will all be there at 3pm. Others are welcome to join. 

See you at the herf! :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

FYI...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Would love to be there. Have a great time, guys! :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

bastages


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

good time so far ... enjoying a 1940s White Owl at the moment. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you guys are having fun....did you say HI for me?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Glad you guys are having fun....did you say HI for me?


of course I did. back home now ... will post pics shortly. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope you guys are having a great time!!! Say hello to all for me!! I'm with you guys in spirit enjoying a Padron 80th right now!! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Here are some pics from yesterday....

Ji enjoying a 1940s White Owl I was passing around









Bob two fisting









Ji and Bob









Ji's friend Tom (not on CS, but had a helluva time)









Hopefully we can get some more folks next time. That said, this was a blast!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, looks like a great time! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That was a great short herf for me. Thanks for the great smokes Bob and Darrel. That White Owl is sublime. I'm resisting the temptation.

Great photos Darrel!

Ji


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> That was a great short herf for me. Thanks for the great smokes Bob and Darrel. *That White Owl is sublime.* I'm resisting the temptation.
> 
> Great photos Darrel!
> 
> Ji


Glad you had a good time too. It's not often that you hear that sentence uttered; but it's oh so true....


----------

